# splashed questions



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Can a mouse be pied and splashed? Also, can splash occure on a predominatly white mouse? I'm having difficulty determining the difference between brindal and splashed. The local store has a white mouse with splashed type blue markings and some other pied with two colors, but they don't seem to make the stripes that I think of when thinking of brindals.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Nevermind then.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a bunch of them...they aren't conformal to show meeces...but what else would it be..I had thought there should be a special name for meeces that are clearly splashed and have white patches. My best buck of that sort is called Painter, and I think painted is a good name for them.

Yes, yes, there are very many types of colors and markings that are nameable but nevertheless not fitting any show standard...still we want to call them something other than 'mousie'. Thus do I have a name for some of my odd tris that were tagged as agouti roan, again these were in a line that includes tri, and now I have all sorts of weird blotches showing up.
Brindling can occur on a white background. There were a few pix in here months ago, so if you post the question, maybe the person will come forth and direct us all to the pix. It was some sort of dilution, perhaps with the tri genes...I remember wondering about it, as the person was cagey and didn't say how they were bred, even after I asked. The stripes were orange and the background white, although I suspect the orange 'stripes' were the oiriginal background color as a remnant after the dilutions(s). It was really pretty!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, those are some vague and confusing answers.

I'll simplify it. Splashed and Piebald quite commonly occur on the same mouse, we call it tricolor. When in the appropriate preportions it is a show quality tricolor, but any mouse that is piebald and splashed is tricolor regardless if it will win it's class in a show. This can be a splashed mouse with just a white spot on it's belly or head, or a almost solid white mouse with just a few tiny spots of color on the rump.

Now for mice you'll find in a pet store, unless they were dumped there by a breeder, it's extremely unlikely you'll find splashed. There are many genes that mimick each other, 2 of which are avaliable in pet stores. Merle and Brindle. Keep in mind they can occur on the same mouse. So you can end up with some very odd looking mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tricolor is supposed to be solid patches of color...and sometimes the white markings does nothing much to give the pooling necessary to be a show tri. So you can call it tricolor, but when it's splashed all over in addition to having white patches, I don't see the sense in calling it a tricolor, when there is no sign of pooling whatsoever. It's quite common for a tricolor to have some blurry splashing within the patches, so a winner at a show would be one with the least fault. Personally, I don't care one way or the other, as I don't breed for show standards. I love my odd looking tris!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

A pied splashed mouse has all the genetical ingredients for being a tricolour though it just doesn't always look like one. The appearance can vary from simply splashed to splashed piebald to partly splashed/partly tricolour (both splashes and solid patches) to a (good) tricolor to simply black piebald (with minimal c-dilute patches).

A predominantly white mouse with few splashes could be an undermarked, himilayan based (ch^c), splashed/tricolor mouse. Not albino, the splashed gene doesn't work on that one.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Here are two examples of what I'm a bit unsure of. Would the first one be a poor piebald or splashed? What would the second one be considered?


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I could be terribly wrong since I'm not familiar with longhairs, but my guess is agouti piebald and fawn piebald in the first pic and brindle piebald second pic.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Is the top one pied because the patches are too dense with color compare to a splashed mouse? The edges are very rough, unlike the other pieds I've seen.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

moustress said:


> Tricolor is supposed to be solid patches of color...and sometimes the white markings does nothing much to give the pooling necessary to be a show tri. So you can call it tricolor, but when it's splashed all over in addition to having white patches, I don't see the sense in calling it a tricolor, when there is no sign of pooling whatsoever. It's quite common for a tricolor to have some blurry splashing within the patches, so a winner at a show would be one with the least fault. Personally, I don't care one way or the other, as I don't breed for show standards. I love my odd looking tris!


Just because a mouse is a poor example of a variety doesn't make it a different variety. A pet quality black, despite being nothing like a show quality one, is still black. So just because a mouse is a poor example of a tricolor I'd still refer to it as tricolor to prevent confusion, especially when newer breeders/enthusiasts are concerned. Although I would probably indicate it is a crappy tricolor and explain why.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

jadeguppy said:


> Is the top one pied because the patches are too dense with color compare to a splashed mouse? The edges are very rough, unlike the other pieds I've seen.


The top one is pied because it is agouti on white. Splashed is color on color, in that animal's case it would have to be c-diluted agouti on agouti.


----------

